# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Выставка в Ступино 2020 (21-23 августа)

## Илл

Уважаемые друзья и коллеги!

Приглашаем вас принять участие или посетить XIV международную выставку-конкурс стендовых моделей и военно-исторической миниатюры в Подмосковном Ступино!

С 2007 года мы стараемся сделать наше мероприятие максимально удобным для гостей и участников. За минувшие годы Cтупинская выставка выросла от небольшого конкурса до полноценного международного мероприятия, пользующегося уважением не только российских моделистов, но и наших постоянных участников из других стран.
Выставка в Ступино это:
- Участники из разных городов, регионов и стран!
- Множество интересных моделей!
- Презентации, демонстрации и мастер-классы!
- Ярмарка товаров для хобби!

Мы обеспокоены развитием ситуации с коронавирусом и отменой мероприятий в России и по всему миру, но подготовка к выставке в Ступино идет по плану и мы постараемся держать вас в курсе новостей.

Полная информация о мероприятии: Клуб историко-технического стендового моделизма Патриот в Ступино - Новости клуба
Выставка в Ступино Вконтакте https://vk.com/event104952449
Выставка в Ступино в Facebook https://www.facebook.com/events/496454071146361/

----------


## OKA

> Уважаемые друзья и коллеги!
> 
> Приглашаем вас принять участие или посетить XIV международную выставку-конкурс стендовых моделей и военно-исторической миниатюры в Подмосковном Ступино!
> 
> С 2007 года мы стараемся сделать наше мероприятие максимально удобным для гостей и участников. За минувшие годы Cтупинская выставка выросла от небольшого конкурса до полноценного международного мероприятия, пользующегося уважением не только российских моделистов, но и наших постоянных участников из других стран.
> Выставка в Ступино это:
> - Участники из разных городов, регионов и стран!
> - Множество интересных моделей!
> - Презентации, демонстрации и мастер-классы!
> ...


Хороший ролик с выставки в этом году))

----------


## Fencer

> Хороший ролик с выставки в этом году))


А где ролик?

----------


## OKA

> А где ролик?


Ну, там,  в цитируемом тексте, есть линки на разные ресурсы)) 

В т.ч. и на этот :

https://vk.com/kitsmpatriot

В новостях про прошедшую выставку,  присутствует искомый ролик))

----------

